# Favorite Flyer Engine?



## skeeterbuck

What's your favorite Flyer engine? 

I like the Hudsons and K5's the best. A lot of guys like the Challenger/Northerns because there the biggest but to me the overall "look" of the engine just isn't as appealing.

Also, no diesel engine can compare to the mighty diecast steamers. JMHO 

Chuck


----------



## AmFlyer

If I had to pick just one Gilbert engine it would have to be the Hudson. My number two would be the 0-8-0 switcher. The Northern, the PRR Pacific, the wire handrail atlantic and the 0-6-0 switcher are all in a tie for third, but still in a photo finish for second. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## flyernut

I can't really pick a favorite!! I love working on the 302, and the Pacifics. The diesels are awesome...I must say, I love the Hudson's and K-5's, Northern's, and the one I'm currently running,lol.


----------



## Rip Track

Hi, I'm not in S scale, but I got to visit a nice sized layout/collection once. (A neighbor of my brother's.) I really enjoyed watching one of the Pacifics run, with the mechanical chuff and smoke. I wish I new more about it. I believe it was late 40's or early 50's vintage. I liked the way the smoke and sound was synchronized to speed. And it didn't need and decoder to do it.


----------



## longle

I have a sentimental attachment to the Royal Blue, as it was the first set my dad bought in 1948, so it gets the top of the list followed by the Hudson, K5, and the 0-8-0 switcher. 

Steamers rule, diesels drool.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

Probably the Royal Blue.


----------



## AFGP9

That's like asking what's your favorite kid. I have 21 steamers. I like them all for different reasons.


----------



## Luke 221

I have 8 steamers. I have to say that my favorite is just a basic 307 or 303 Atlantic. I have restored and tuned most of my steamers to be flawless runners. Yet the little 303 is just my default engine. Dont know why just like to set it on the tracks with a few cars and sit back and watch.


----------



## Joe Hohmann

Perhaps not my favorite, but certainly a "sleeper"...the 4-piece Atlantic with the detailing that the later ones never had. A great looking engine for about $75. at train shows.


----------



## Gilbertologist

I've been repairing Flyer for nearly 40 years and have found the smoothest runners to be the Atlantics & Pacifics without smoke & choo-choo. Probably due to the lack of the additional friction of the choo-choo unit. A low mileage well tuned 322 SIT is a pleasure to watch!
My favorite that I own however is a 1951 332AC. Santa brought a 501T Atlantic set and the 332AC shown in the catalog accompanying that set was a childhood dream of mine. 40 years later I finally acquired one.

ACG


----------



## ogaugeguy

My new FlyerChief Polar Express. The entire set is gorgeous and can''t be beat for the money.


----------



## Gman307

My plain ole 307. It's what I grew up with. Looks are ok, but when it's running, I'm a kid again in dad's house. God I miss that! <snif


----------



## Green3

Putting this up for debate...LOL (this should be fun) My favorite Flyer engine seems to not have been built "yet" Which engine most resembles or could be converted to be an Alco/Brooks 4-6-2 for the IC RR from 1916? See pictures annnnnd GO. 

PS. but with engine number 1154 of course. To be a fast mail carrier.


----------



## flyernut

Green3 said:


> Putting this up for debate...LOL (this should be fun) My favorite Flyer engine seems to not have been built "yet" Which engine most resembles or could be converted to be an Alco/Brooks 4-6-2 for the IC RR from 1916? See pictures annnnnd GO.
> 
> PS. but with engine number 1154 of course. To be a fast mail carrier.


A flyer 282, 283, or a 287 look very much like your picture...Same wheel arrangement.


----------



## AmFlyer

I would start with the American Models Pacific, It looks close to the IC Pacific in the photo except for one of the domes.


----------



## longbow57ca

Hello, My favorite American flyer engine is the #290 and I like how it choos choos and smokes when going down the track it one cool engine and I also have the rolling stock for that set. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## Luke 221

longbow57ca said:


> Hello, My favorite American flyer engine is the #290 and I like how it choos choos and smokes when going down the track it one cool engine and I also have the rolling stock for that set. Thanks longbow57ca.


For sure that is a good one. I have one myself and I love it :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Aflyer

I like the Pacific also, probably the 293 is one of my favorites, because I grew up in CT. 

The American Models Pacific is pretty nice too. I have one of those in the New York, New Haven, and Hartford road name.

K4's are nice, and I too like my Polar Express set, as a previous poster already said, can't beat that set for the money.

Aflyer


----------



## longbow57ca

Hello, To me I think Marx and American Flyer train sets were some of the best ever made and were made to last a life time and give a lot of pleasure to the ones who run them and collect them it sure a great hobby too. I just love those trains they are my favorite of the trains. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## Tallaman

longbow57ca said:


> Hello, My favorite American flyer engine is the #290 and I like how it choos choos and smokes when going down the track it one cool engine and I also have the rolling stock for that set. Thanks longbow57ca.


I'm with you too. I have had two AF locos since childhood - a 290 and a 302 - and the 290 has always been my fav. A reliable runner and puller and the chug sound makes it the best.


----------



## flyernut

Those big, cast Pacifics are nice... 2 of my 290's, both pulling a small freight














, and my 293 pulling a dining car, 4 vista domes, and the ob car.


----------



## Tallaman

flyernut said:


> Those big, cast Pacifics are nice... 2 of my 290's, both pulling a small freight
> View attachment 104113
> 
> 
> View attachment 104121
> , and my 293 pulling a dining car, 4 vista domes, and the ob car.


That Florida Highway Patrol trooper drove a long way to enjoy a milkshake at the Frosty in NY!


----------



## flyernut

Tallaman said:


> That Florida Highway Patrol trooper drove a long way to enjoy a milkshake at the Frosty in NY!


It was free ice cream for our boys/girls in blue, or gray....:appl: I also have a yellow frosty with 2 1970 Novas sitting out front....


----------



## longbow57ca

Hello, flyernut , Thank you for 2 nice photos of those nice American flyer engines. I sure love those engines. Thanks longbbow57ca.


----------



## Tallaman

flyernut said:


> It was free ice cream for our boys/girls in blue, or gray....:appl: I also have a yellow frosty with 2 1970 Novas sitting out front....


Hmm, maybe the trooper was following one of them on a surveillance mission. BTW, love those locos, especially the 290. Great condition. Melts my heart to hear mine run when I set them up every Christmas. Takes me right back to 1968!


----------



## flyernut

longbow57ca said:


> Hello, flyernut , Thank you for 2 nice photos of those nice American flyer engines. I sure love those engines. Thanks longbbow57ca.


Not a problem...


----------



## flyernut

Tallaman said:


> Hmm, maybe the trooper was following one of them on a surveillance mission. BTW, love those locos, especially the 290. Great condition. Melts my heart to hear mine run when I set them up every Christmas. Takes me right back to 1968!


Don't I know that.. I remember all those Christmas back in the mid-fifties, and then when we got older, the trains would stay in the basement.. I just know they were crying because they wanted to share the holidays under the tree again.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice pictures on the layout. You sure have a lot of the original gray rubber roadbed.


----------



## flyernut

AmFlyer said:


> Nice pictures on the layout. You sure have a lot of the original gray rubber roadbed.


And I have crates of the stuff yet...Every time I see it for sale, I buy it, even though I don't need it..There was a guy at the Batavia train show that had 2 pieces of narrow tie black, and he wanted $6 bucks for it.. I knew I could do better so I passed. Here's a few pictures of the stuff I did buy...


----------



## flyernut

I paid $40 bucks for 17 straights with track, 16 curves with tracks, a few odds and ends of roadbed, and a pair of turn-outs with control, and a spare turn-out. I believe I quoted a total of roadbed in my other thread, but that was wrong... I serviced the turn-outs and controls, and put them on ebay. 5 days to go, and they're at $20 bucks plus...So the cost of the roadbed is going down, down!!


----------



## AmFlyer

The track and roadbed looks to be in excellent shape.


----------



## longbow57ca

Hello, I sure love all that American flyer track and road bed, the road bed is getting hard to find these days, all that track looks in great shape in the photos and thanks for the photos my friend. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## flyernut

longbow57ca said:


> Hello, I sure love all that American flyer track and road bed, the road bed is getting hard to find these days, all that track looks in great shape in the photos and thanks for the photos my friend. Thanks longbow57ca.


My better half works straight nights, so yesterday I soaked all the road bed in the kitchen sink with some oxcy-clean while she was sleeping..I let it sit for about an hour while I cleaned out my rear gutter on the house. I used a small scrub-brush on the road-bed, and then put it all out on the deck, and with yesterdays winds, it dried off quickly.I then used a bright boy, and dressed up the tops of the rails, checking for bends in the rails, insulating paper in good shape, and straightening out pins. It's all packed away waiting for some future use. I like the gray style as that's what I had as a kid, and whenever I see it, I buy it.


----------



## Aflyer

Flyernut,
Oxcy-clean, I might have to give that a try. 

I have always used Dawn dish detergent with pretty good results, but if I sneak over to the laundry room, I think there is some Oxcy-clean in there. :smilie_daumenpos:

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut

Aflyer said:


> Flyernut,
> Oxcy-clean, I might have to give that a try.
> 
> I have always used Dawn dish detergent with pretty good results, but if I sneak over to the laundry room, I think there is some Oxcy-clean in there. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Aflyer


This was the first time I ever used oxcy-clean.. We had a tub of it, and I said, why not?? The roadbed was green, soiled, and you could see shadows from where the track sat.. The water was dark,dark, brown before I started scrubbing..I think a good soak in hot water for about 2-3 hours would be great.. I think the roadbed came out pretty good for just an hours soak.


----------



## longbow57ca

Hello, The other American Flyer set I like is the Frontiersman set. It reminds of the trains that ran in the old west and western movies I watch as a child I just love this set very cool I think. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------

